# Information please



## Leesa (Dec 1, 2011)

I went to the DR today and found out I have Venous Insuffiency. He gave me a scrip for compression stockings. Sadly, my diagnosis is not covered by my insurance and the stockings are $85! 
Any ideas? I saw the stockings on EBay for $12-25. Are they the same stockings I would get at the medical supply companies? Do you know of any good brands or reasonable options?
HELP!  I am so disgusted right now.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 1, 2011)

Leesa said:


> I went to the DR today and found out I have Venous Insuffiency. He gave me a scrip for compression stockings. Sadly, my diagnosis is not covered by my insurance and the stockings are $85!
> Any ideas? I saw the stockings on EBay for $12-25. Are they the same stockings I would get at the medical supply companies? Do you know of any good brands or reasonable options?
> HELP!  I am so disgusted right now.



What??? Venous insufficiency not covered by insurance? That's crazy talk! It's a vascular disease, for heaven's sake.

If I were you, I'd talk to your doctor's office and see if they can go to bat with you with the insurance company. Barring that, the ones you get at the drug store/Ebay, etc aren't the same as being measured for the proper compression stockings you'll need. The compression is different and you're more likely to get something that doesn't fit right and might make things worse. You can always ask them, but that's what I've been told by my providers for varicose veins and I can only imagine that in your situation it's even more crucial to have the right product.

I'm so sorry, but I hope that your doctor can help you get these because they'll help a lot.


----------



## Leesa (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Vickie.

The prescription is not for the stockings I would get measured for, just the ready to wear kind. I will talk to my Primary Care Doctor and see if she can help me.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm having the same problem right now. Only I need specially ordered, made to measure stockings. The places that take my insurance don't make the stockings and the places that make the stockings don't take my insurance. So I have been searching to no avail for a place that will help me. The 'average' price I was quoted for making the stockings was $300. And I'm sure I'm bigger than the 'average'. And I most certainly do not have $300+. 

I've seen compression stockings in the drug store by my house and they weren't $85, maybe $30 or so. Where did you see the more expensive ones? If it was at a medical supply place or something like that maybe you should check out drug stores.


----------



## moore2me (Dec 5, 2011)

Dear Leesa and JerseyGirl,

I buy compression stockings from Metro Medical Online. It is here
http://www.metromedicalonline.com/
and here is their size chart
http://www.metromedicalonline.com/mediwomensizechart.html

At the home page do a search for *venous insufficiency *or look under the tab for* Compression products*. I find they have a wide range of sizes, compression rates, styles, and manufacturers. (You can also goggle coupon codes for them too.)

Other options are to buy from discount stores and/or pharmacies online such as Walmart online or Walgreens online. They have low prices, but their selection is often limited and may not have the variety that Metro Medical has.

http://www.walmart.com/cp/home-medical-supplies-equipment/1005860

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/ho...3-tier1?tab=home medical supplies & equipment

*But note  as Ms Vickie said, these products are ready made and are not the hose that are customized or personalized per you docs script. We have a good Thread in this Forum about Lymphedema and others on Edema in the legs  you should consult that thread for more info. Some links are below . . . .*

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24208

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=25565&highlight=edema


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 6, 2011)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I'm having the same problem right now. Only I need specially ordered, made to measure stockings. The places that take my insurance don't make the stockings and the places that make the stockings don't take my insurance. So I have been searching to no avail for a place that will help me. The 'average' price I was quoted for making the stockings was $300. And I'm sure I'm bigger than the 'average'. And I most certainly do not have $300+.
> 
> I've seen compression stockings in the drug store by my house and they weren't $85, maybe $30 or so. Where did you see the more expensive ones? If it was at a medical supply place or something like that maybe you should check out drug stores.



Yeah, I understand this completely. My compression stockings, custom-made, are $600 a pair (and keep in mind you're supposed to replace them every six months or so). Fortunately my insurance DOES cover a percentage, so my copay is -- *sigh* -- "only" $200.


----------

